# Cobra bites the dust - literally - VIDEO



## Sf2 (20 Dec 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/879400/ah_1_cobra_brownout/


----------



## cameron (20 Dec 2007)

Damn! I hope the pilot wasn't too seriously hurt.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2008)

It looks as if the pilots were both able to go through their post crash functions, they looked busy going through their mental checklists before they blow the canopy, I suspect the crash might compress their spine and give them back problems.


----------



## Inch (18 Apr 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> It looks as if the pilots were both able to go through their post crash functions, they looked busy going through their mental checklists before they blow the canopy, I suspect the crash might compress their spine and give them back problems.



Not from a hover it wouldn't. They would have only fell about 15 ft and under power at that, so I suspect that the rate of decent wouldn't be enough to cause back problems. I'd be more concerned with head trauma from the violent motion on the aircraft as a result of the blades impacting the ground.

I don't know the Cobra operating procedures, but as far as I can tell, they didn't do a very thorough post crash checklist. You could see a guy go in and roll the throttles to cut off. First thing you're supposed to do in most cases is kill the engines before egressing.


----------



## cameron (20 Apr 2008)

I'm happy to see that they weren't apparently hurt.


----------

